# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > General and Miscellaneous Mapping >  Atlas of Design #3 Looking for Submissions

## atlasofdesign

The 3rd volume of the _Atlas of Design_, a book featuring beautiful maps from around the world, is seeking submissions. The deadline is in a few days! The book has, in the past, featured works seen on this very site, alongside those of cartographic professionals. Please have a look at consider submitting: atlasofdesign.org

----------

